# m1-4add, oxavar



## brokeass122 (Dec 12, 2004)

allright i have used a couple pro hormones just wanted to know what everyone thought about these compounds m1 4add sounds pretty good for a mass builder i am currently on md1t and just about done thinking of running m1 4add after this one pct will be done obviously by after i mean like 3-4 months later 

questions are what are the chances of gyno on m1 and what kind of mass should i experience in relation to m1t more or less and strength will it be more or less


----------



## redspy (Dec 13, 2004)

I did a 5 week cycle of M1,4add (90mg/ED) and really wasn't impressed.  I put on about 5 pounds but even with good PCT I lost everything post cycle so I guess most of it was water retention.  The other issue I had was it trashed my libido for at least two months.  As m1 4add aromatizes the chances of getting gyno are increased, have Nolva on hand just in case.


----------



## brokeass122 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i always got nolva even when im not on just seems like i always got a bottle i buy a few at a time now just in case one day i cant get it over the net anymore then i gotta go get the pills from my local salesman and thats kind of a pain in the ass


----------



## brokeass122 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok cause i read some reviews on it and the people on bulk nutrition said it was awesome so i was thinking about trying it cause i get supplements beyond cheap cause i run a max muscle and get everything at our cost i get md1t for like 20 bucks crazy cheap so i figured fuck it might as well try it since its all gonna be gone soon so maybe i wont and ill just invest in some real d-bol cause thats really inexpensive too just wanted to see what it would do to me thanks for the feed back though


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 15, 2004)

can't go wrong with the dbol, my man is running just 25mg a day right now (i'm not sure he might have upped it to 50mg now, but he was on just 25mg for the first few weeks) and he is blowing up!!! i know a lot of it is water but still, its effective shit... his lifts are well up too


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 15, 2004)

Im not sure I agree with Dbol only cycles. If it's what you wanna run then go for it but, i say if your going to run something like Dbol, you might as well do it the first 4 weeks of a test cycle or something. Something like 10 weeks of test cyp with 25-30mg's of dbol/day the first 4 weeks


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 15, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Im not sure I agree with Dbol only cycles. If it's what you wanna run then go for it but, i say if your going to run something like Dbol, you might as well do it the first 4 weeks of a test cycle or something. Something like 10 weeks of test cyp with 25-30mg's of dbol/day the first 4 weeks



i agree on this, i was just sayin that my buddy is getting results from d-bol only, personally i'll be using it like you say... to kickstart a test cycle


----------

